# php.ini



## ragtek (20. Dez. 2007)

welche php.ini ist den die "aktuelle"


locate: warning: database `/var/cache/locate/locatedb' is more than 8 days old
/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
/etc/php5/cli/php.ini
/root/ispconfig/php/php.ini
/usr/share/doc/php5-common/examples/php.ini-dist
/usr/share/doc/php5-common/examples/php.ini-paranoid
/usr/share/doc/php5-common/examples/php.ini-recommended
/usr/share/php5/php.ini-dist


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

> welche php.ini ist den die "aktuelle"


Für was aktuell?

Apache:

/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini

Commandline:

/etc/php5/cli/php.ini

ISPConfig interface:

/root/ispconfig/php/php.ini


----------

